# Latest on the Moon front



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

I've been re-learning registax an excellent program for lunar and planetary photography. It can be cranky to get installed and running. If you are on a 64bit version of 7 or 8 and have problems get version 5. It seems to work much better on 64 bit systems. Not quite as slick as 6 but works pretty darned good. Putting a link instead of image because this site allows you to put up the full res image. Its allows all kinds of formats including raw. Some incredible photos there. I mean really incredible. I'll be putting all my astro stuff there. astrobin.com is the name. Here is the link to my latest moon shot.

http://www.astrobin.com/full/118608/0/?real=&mod=

Can't wait to get the Losmandy and get to some Orion nebula shooting. My favorite part of the sky. The EF400 is awesome for this too. Glad I gave up the extra 200mm and went with it.

Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*50 image stack*

This outing I shot 20 at f8 then a set of 50 at f8 f11 and f22. I did the f8 set of those last night. Really cut the noise doing a median combine. Hoping to get the other two sets and combine them all today. This is the 50 at f8.

http://www.astrobin.com/full/118853/0/

And I have a new assistant. Went into the garage the other day to go to the store. Heard noise coming from some boxes. Checked it out and found a puppy that had been dumped apparently. Not in real good shape lots of hair loss from the insects. Got her cleaned up and treated the skin irritation. Put out some flyers in case she is a runaway but I really doubt it. She had been in the wild for a few days at least. A tiny thing she sits on my lap while I'm taking shots and editing. In fact up till last night I pretty much had to hold her all the time. She finally slept in her bed last night without problems. She's not hand shy so nobody has beat on her at least so I'm hoping she will forget all about her ordeal.



















Those were the first night she showed up. After I got her cleaned up and fed she slept most of the next day.










First night in her own bed without problems. Already looking better.

Griz


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Very nice pic of the moon and congrats on the new friend.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Thanks*

Yea I know a lot more about astro photography than the terrestrial stuff. I had a full blown observatory at one time. Can't believe how good these DLSR's are for this type of stuff. Blew me away. Actually I think its better than anything I managed to get with the 11" SCT I had. Some of the refractor shots with the Borg telescope were equal or better but the big guy was very hard to get sharp shots of the moon with. Of course it was 2250mm Focal length too so the magnification was much higher and seeing impacted you a lot more. Just got back from getting the little one shots and all that. She took right to the kennel and her new toys 

Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Picked up an award for this shot*

The moon shot from the other night won a Guest Editors award on Ephotozine. Guest Editors are invited from the people that do the most voting on daily gallery shots. They guest edit for a period of time than another person takes over. You have personal awards you can give out and several other categories. I like the site. This makes 2 Guest Editor awards and 1 Editor's Choice. Its been a good week with the puppy and the photography.










They don't reduce very well its the same as the link above if you want a better look.

Can anyone point me to a good tutorial on scripting in Ps. I want to write a script to do this kind of processing and post it up. Shouldn't be that hard actually. I just need to find a good primer on the syntax etc.

Griz


----------



## Whalerlover (Aug 28, 2014)

*New friend*

Animals know when they have been saved . Peace


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Green for you on the rescue!!

Great moon shot as well!


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*She is doing much better*

She had mites really bad. Some of them bit me and I got a bad rash from it. But she is all fixed up now. Vet says a couple of weeks more before the hair starts coming back. She is 9 weeks old the vet says. Other than the mites she is in good health no worms or anything like that not even any fleas just mites. Poor thing was chewing and scratching all the time. Took a couple of days for the meds to kill them off to the point she wasn't having to scratch all the time and she slept for a couple of days pretty much all the time. Its really sad though she has to stay in her crate for a few more days and I'm worried she is thinking its punishment for something. She wants to sit on my lap while I'm messing with the computer. But I can't deal with that rash it wasn't pleasant. So hopefully she will forget all about it in a few days and things get back to normal. She is a really cool little dog. Fearless. Rides in the basket on my scooter. Said I wasn't going to get another one after my golden died but I really do like having a dog around the house. Going to have to put off getting the astro tracker for a month. Those vets are expensive.

Griz


----------

